# Handmade Thread Cards Auction for HWS



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I had been searching for something to make that could benefit the Hedgehog Welfare Society. I wanted something that wasn't as time consuming as a painting & I could do it during my lunch breaks and when I wasn't at home.

I stole this idea from a card given to me, but started from scratch with the designs. I've been working on them for a while now & have enough for an e-bay auction to benefit the HWS. We are hoping that once the HWS store is re-opened, we can offer some there as well. (I'm only making these to benefit various hedgie charities, I won't be making them to sell for myself.)

Here's the link to the auction
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hedgehog-Note-Cards ... 500wt_1413

And here are the cards. They are each 1/4 page when folded. 5 3/4 x 4 1/4. They are all handmade by me, on card stock & come with envelopes. They are sewn with embroidery thread









Hedgie Mom & Baby








Hedgie Love (Should probably come before Hedgie Mom & Baby) :lol: 








Hedgie & Laso (aka Texas Tumbleweed #1 - inspired by Nancy's Waylon & Willie - I will send you one Nancy!)








Hedgie & Flowers








Hedgie & Fall Leaves


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgie & Butterfies








Hedgie & Watermelon (inspired by Ipercz's Sookie - pm me Ipercz & I'll mail you one!)








Hedgie & Snowflakes








Hedgie & Saguaro Cactus (aka Texas Tumbleweed #2)








Hedgie & Palm Tree.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

And here they are all together in a collage. 









I would love to get feedback from you guys - which ones you like & if you have any other ideas for other cards I can do in the future.

I have done some others, but we were only going to offer this group of 10 at this time.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is there anything you can't do?  Love the butterfly one, mine! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Larry! I'll keep that in mind! 

I meant to add that this auction is for the entire set of all 10 cards. 

We're hoping to offer individual cards in the future, through the HWS store, once it's up & running


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Would be SO sweet if HWS would change from the Yahoo List to a forum format like HHC or CnH. I think it would help tons with raising money and attracting new members.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Would be SO sweet if HWS would change from the Yahoo List to a forum format like HHC or CnH. I think it would help tons with raising money and attracting new members.


I agree. I love this set up. It's easy to keep track of comments. And you can attach pictures.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

LOVE these! So cute! I want them! The thread really looks like quills! Very nice job


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow those are pretty awesome. Good job.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful! You're so talented, PJM!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

These are fantastic, I love them! I love embroidering too and was admiring all the detail you put into them. Whoever gets them is going to be so lucky. I never thought to do it on card stock before but that was a great idea and they look gorgeous


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Wow these are beautiful and so well done! Did you do all the designs free hand? You have so much talent!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Agh, they are sooooo cute! I love them!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you like them!! They have been so much fun to do.


Littlefootsmama said:


> Wow these are beautiful and so well done! Did you do all the designs free hand? You have so much talent!


Mostly, yes. It took a bit of trial & error. I just put dots every once in a while on a hedgie drawing that I had drawn free-hand. With the sun & the flowers, they are just circles, so I traced around different circle items on my desk, then drew in the dots. For me, I found it was easier to draw the picture & then turn it into dots. Then I poked holes in the card stock for each dot. Then I sewed thread through the holes. That was also trial & error, to see which designs I liked the best. Sometimes I used a picture to help me - like with the cowboy hat. I looked at lots of cowboy hats before I could draw one out that looked right.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i saw these posted on fb.. they are amazing! super creative and really cute.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm glad you like them!! They have been so much fun to do.
> 
> 
> Littlefootsmama said:
> ...


Wow, great job! They turned out wonderful. You make it sound so easy, but drawing and I definitely have a love/hate relationship. LOL


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful! They look so well made. I'm very impressed, like usual!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Let me know if you have any ideas for future cards!

The auction is up to $20.50 now! :shock:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

PJM said:


> Thanks guys! Let me know if you have any ideas for future cards!
> 
> The auction is up to $20.50 now! :shock:


Balled up hedgie! Although that could be kind of difficult... :shock: 
Flower pot hedgie!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are lovely. You are a woman of many talents.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

These are so awesome! I loved the Fall Leaves one (I adore Autumn  ) my favorite leaf is the green one cause it has the leafy 'vein' lines. Such detail! I also liked how the Hedgie Loves are nose to nose, and share a bead/nose. I would totally use that for an Anniversary card this month (I can see him rolling his eyes, "You and your hedgehogs..." :roll: ) And the Palm Tree one! That reminds me of home!! <3 I love the beach, and the little coconut beads are a good (i.e. adorable) touch. :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some hedgehog crazy person just bid $51


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol: funny LarryT!
I might have to get the hedgehog love and the hedgehog mommy and baby. But I am for SURE going to get the hedgie with the flowers! I adore that one! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! Let me know if you have any ideas for future cards!
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions!!! I have a sort of balled up - huffy hedgie made up. All you can see is his nose.  
I love the flowerpot idea! I'm going to play with it & see what I can come up with. If you pm me your address, I will mail one to you! 

Any more ideas?



LarryT said:


> Some hedgehog crazy person just bid $51


I was just checking before bed & noticed it's up to $51!!! WOW! :shock: :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some other hedgehog crazy person outbid the 1st hedgehog crazy person :evil: so the 1st hedgegog crazy person just outbid them back and it's now $61 :twisted: If that makes any sense at all :lol:


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

You should consider selling them on etsy. I think you would have great success. They're very well done and I'm sure many people would buy them. (I know I would  )


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

They are beautiful PJM! 
How about a hedgie with a tp tube or another favorite toy?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love the tp tube idea! I'll see what I an come up with.  

WOW! $61! :shock: We can help lots of hedgies!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

$76 and still 3 days left in the auction!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

LarryT said:


> $76 and still 3 days left in the auction!


You are always so generous LarryT


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

smsaifyr said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > $76 and still 3 days left in the auction!
> ...


Thank you  It's up to $100 now and i'm not the highest bidder. :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to $102.50!  Only three more hours till someone wins these awesome handmade cards!  When PJ is famous they will be worth millions  so keep them bids coming and help the HWS in the process. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hedgehog-Note-Cards ... 500wt_1096


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

They are very cute! I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Only 1 minute left!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Final bid $102.50!! Wow!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are lucky Larry. They are awesome.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I agree! What a fabulous way to spend $100! Helping hedgies, and getting these amazing cards, too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'll have to make you some Manly Men cards Larry!! Like hedgies riding motorcycles or hedgies with cars!    
Glad they went to someone I know!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations Larry T! Thank you for giving so generously to hedgies in need! Those cards are beautiful. Great job on the cards, PJM! Can't wait to see the hedgies riding motorcycles!

PJM, the card should be a get well card. The front as a hedgie riding a motorcycle and the inside is just a pile of quills and a naked hedgie! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's an awesome idea!! I'll have to try & figure out how to make a naked hedgie! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Got my cards in the mail yesterday and they are even more lovely in person! :mrgreen: 
Thanks PJ for a job well done!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

PJ those are gorgeous! You should make them and sell them-because I'd buy some 
Thank you for using Sookie as inspiration! That card is too cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Larry-I'm so glad you got them & liked them!!   

Ipercz-I'm still trying to figure out the best way to sell them for HWS. They have an on-line store, but it's not really running at the moment. I am busy now just trying to make cards for when they do open it, and for some of the shows to auction.

I'll send you a copy of Sookie's inspirational card!


----------

